# Meat Market - NDDG



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I tried a search but didn't find anything so thought I would post a question.

Do those of you that have Nigerians harvest them for meat? If so what is your percentage of meat? What are the ages? What types of cuts or do you just get ground?

We have had some inquiries from a local chef relative to goat meat. Since we have 3 wethers (3 - 4 months old) that we are having difficulty selling locally due to horns I am starting to consider the request. We have a local butcher that follows the old humane butchering process that I could utilize (which is very important to me!!) But I don't know if it is even worth it??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Since they are small dairy goats, the meat to bone ratio wouldn't be as high as if they were meat goats. I don't see why you would have to go with all ground meat, the chops and roast would be small and likely very tender at this age, but you'd still have something other than burger.


----------

